# worst day ever



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

hi guys I've been with jessops throu 2003-2004 where on our 4th treatment we got our muched loved son,we've gone back to start our final ivf for a sibling we started aug everything went brill responsed well had ec got 7 eggs,6 fertilized and we were luck enough to get to day 5 blasts when we went y'day for our et we had 2 top grade blasts on the advise from the staff decided to put one back and freeze,i felt happy with this as all along dh and me have said that we would just try one last time,but at least with one in freezer we had something to fall back on if this didn't work.any way i was there in the room all grown and feet up!! we'd got our pic of our blasts and Liz (nurse) has looked throu the little window and doubled checked my name when we heard a noise like a petri dish dropping on the floor!! we were kept waiting for ages and lots of activity happening in the room nxt door, i even said to dh it sounded like the embryologists dropped them dh heard the sound too.anyway after waiting another 10mins was told by another embryologist told us there was a delay because they couldn't find our embryo!!!!!! so Ann took the clamp out and we waited finally the embryologist came and said they had found one but had still lost one so got another photo and the embryo was implanted,we were told to get dressed and they would come to discuss things with us-sorry if I'm losing you all but i need to get it off my chest.anyway when the embryologist  came in with Ann she was red eyed and told us shockling that the original embryologist had checked with Liz my name the electronic sticker with my name on had been put on so it was over hanging and when the embryologist moved the dish the sticker got caught on her glove and she DROPPED our embryos yes guys your reading it right-she dropped the most precious things that had took us 3weeks and nearly£3000 to get to,they managed to find one and they assure us there wasn't any damage and it was still 100% in tact but they couldn't find the other that we wer freezing and as it had been out of the incubator too long it would be any good! well as you can image i was in a rite state Ann said in 20 yrs off working here she asnever known it happen,she offered us to see mr skull when he'd come out of surgery or to talk to the top man Prof ledger but we just couldn't get our heads round how this could happen,we said we need to concentrate on this little one thats survived the fall and we wont know til 19th,we cant stop thinking about it i'm trying to be positive to give this one a chance of implanting but its so hard as how can it not be damaged in the fall and c i cant stop thinking of the top grade 5 day blast that was cruelly dropped and wasted,that frozen one was our fall back and we very nearly had both put back.an hour later the embryologist phoned to say they have looked and they couldn't find it.dh and i have talked and are trying to focus on this one and if it fails then we want some answers.Ann did say this is a very serious issue and it will be bought up in meetings and the top dr's will find out.i know its human error but when someone who gets paid alot of money to handle very precious things she should hold them with 2 hands esp with one underneath and why wasn't the sticker on properly? I haven't seen the embryologist before she was forgein and we didn't see her again after not even to explain face to face her colleague had to pick up the pieces.Ann did say that prof ledger would write us a letter but I'm surprised he or Mr skull hast phoned us f it as never happened before, or did they have to tell us because we heard the dish drop? I love Jessops always have but i can honestly say that yesterday was the worst day of my life. i just had to write it all down and make sense of what happened
love gemma


----------



## mummyclaire (Sep 17, 2007)

OMG Ive just read this. How bad!!!! I'd definately want answers.

Hope your surviver sticks for you


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh my goodness! What an awful thing to happen   

I know you have alot going on in your heads right now but I would be writing a very strong letter & asking for compensation.

  I hope your little fighter sticks for you


----------



## kcantwait (Jan 8, 2009)

How horrific is that!  Best of luck for a sticky embie   
You should get some form of compensation for the trauma though, and they've lost one, that would surely incur some form of reimbursement, I know it doesn't help the loss but they can't just sweep something like this under the rug!  Good luck


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

fingers crossed you have a very sticky little fighter in you right now.

I'd definitely be asking some serious questions about what happened. The lost embryo has cost you a lot of money and I hope that they drastically reduce the cost of this for you, it was their fault and they should pay for it.


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

OMG! 

I've often wondered about this happening...I'm so sorry it happened to you  

I would be demanding a free cycle if this one doesn't work for you. As you say, you invested lots of money.

All the best - I hope you have a happy outcome from this.


----------



## slinkyfish (Jan 17, 2007)

OMFG! I know accidents can happen to the best of us but I would still have hit the roof!! I expect they'll wait to see if you get a BFP and hope you'll forgive and forget if you do   I'd also be asking for a free cycle

Hope you get a BFP hun


----------



## Rah (Jun 9, 2006)

OMG!

I've had to complain to my clinic this year as doc prescribed me double agreed dose of stims resulting in 91 follicles, lots of pain and a wasted cycle.

I got a full refund and changed consultant. I know human error occurs in everyones job but in this situation it is particularly harsh.

I am glad i stayed with clinic as all the other staff are brilliant. The clinic treated me like royalty since my complaint and I did feel they understood the gravity of situation. Its not just loss of money, but hope too, and stress, time off work etc. 

Make sure the clinic understand how horrific this has been for you. Hopefully the least they can do is offer a free cycle, as your back up is.....well best not to think of that. You will hopefully find that they come to you with a resolution. If not you should pursue what you feel is adequate compensation i.e. treatment cycle. Although you will be super angry with your clinic now you could lose more by changing to another. After this they will prob be the most cautious clinic in operation!

    for your trauma and    for your wait xx

Sarah


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Dearest Gemma.

I am so so so so shocked and sorry to read your post. How you have coped through this trauma I will never know, I would have lost the plot 100%. I wish you very very much luck that your precious embie sticks, what a fighter eh, to survive the fall and still make it. I have everything crossed for you. I would defo be writing a  very serious letter demanding a free cycle and addiional compenastion on top. This amounts to serious neglegence if you ask me. We are all human and all make mistakes BUT this is far beyond that. As you say, they are in reciept of a lot of money and of very very precious and fragile cargo and 1,000,000% care should be taken.

For now I would concentrate on your 2ww, but if I were you, once you have the result, regardess of what it is, I would be writing a very strong letter and maybe arranging meetings as well Stick to your guns, be strong, confident and dont let them get you down. We are all here for you babe.

keep in touch and wishing you alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll the best xxxx Love Tinx xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

